# Last years mount..,



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Last years Archery mount:


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

thats nice


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, much appreciated. The wife wanted something different from the others.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

nice wide 8 love it i also love the caribbou u have on your other wall! way to go!


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Thank you, my biggest archery kill to date, and not a bad deer for around here in Eastern MA> 
That Caribou hunt was probably the most fun, exciting hunt I have ever been on. I was lucky enough to use both tags, even though we didn't see a lot of Caribou. Too bad there are not many Caribou around anymore, I would love to go again.*


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

WOWOWOWOW!! that has to be awesome to do that!! there surely isnt anything like that here in delaware lol... but im actually planning to try and draw a elk tag from out wyoming within the next couple years i have a buddy that moved out there so hes gonna help me out so if i dont draw a elk ill be going for mule deer tag and/or antelope tag. GREAT MOUNTS


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* I'd love to do an Elk hunt. Either that or an Alaskan/Yukon Moose hunt. Maybe if I hit the lottery someday....* :elch:


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

who wouldnt love to do a moose hunt?! Have you ever drew a tag for moose in maine?


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunterrich said:


> who wouldnt love to do a moose hunt?! Have you ever drew a tag for moose in maine?


* No. There are 5 of us that Deer hunt in Maine every year. Two of the guys own the camp/land we hunt on, and their parents owned it before, (over 40+ years) we all applied for years with no luck drawing a tag. 

*

*  "Applicants are only allowed to submit one application to the moose hunting permit lottery each year. The fees outlined below are for lottery entry only. If your name is selected, an additional fee of $52 for Residents of Maine or $585 for non-Maine-residents must be paid before you will receive your moose permit.

Resident (includes Maine Lifetime License Holders living outside of Maine):

* One Chance - $15.00

* Superpack License Holders are eligible for one chance for free

Non-Resident and Canadian Resident Entry Fees:

* One Chance - $15.00

* Three Chances - $25.00

* Six Chances - $35.00

* Blocks of Ten Chances - $55.00 per block

Service Person Entry Fees (for Maine Residents permanently stationed out of Maine or Non-Maine residents permanently stationed in Maine):

* One Chance - $15.00

* Superpack License Holders are eligible for one chance for free." *


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

thats not bad for a out of resident price i think i might have to start applying for a moose tag up there who knows i might get lucky!


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunterrich said:


> thats not bad for a out of resident price i think i might have to start applying for a moose tag up there who knows i might get lucky!


* You almost don't stand a chance unless you are a resident.* :frusty:


----------



## cwbap1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work!!!


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

* Thank you, much appreciated.*


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

i can only imagine how hard it would be to draw one from a non-resident...Does maine do a point system when u dont draw a tag?


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunterrich said:


> i can only imagine how hard it would be to draw one from a non-resident...Does maine do a point system when u dont draw a tag?


* " Bonus points are awarded for each consecutive year the applicant has applied since 1998 and was not selected for a moose permit. Each bonus point accumulated gives the individual an additional chance in the drawing. Bonus points are accumulated as follows:

0 to 5 years = one point per year
5 to 10 years = two points per year
11 to 15 years = three points per year
16+ years = 10 points per year"
*

http://www.maine.gov/ifw/licenses_permits/lotteries/moose/moosefaqs.htm


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

That's different


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

FearNot said:


> That's different


*   The Moose Lottery or my mount, lol? *


----------

